# Funktionierende wvdial.conf für AldiTalk + Medion Web Stick?

## EOF

Hallo!

Damit ich auch in der Fremde Internet nutzen kann, habe ich mir einen Medion Web Stick zugelegt.

```

# lsusb

...

Bus 008 Device 003: ID 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E270 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem

...

```

Es wird soweit alles erkannt. Das interne ROM mit windows software und der kartenleser, wie auch das modem.

```

# dmesg

...

usb 8-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 8-1: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1003

usb 8-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 8-1: Product: HUAWEI Mobile

usb 8-1: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology

usb 8-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb 8-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 8-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 8-1: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1003

usb 8-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 8-1: Product: HUAWEI Mobile

usb 8-1: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology

usb 8-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi8 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

USB Serial support registered for generic

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic

usbserial: USB Serial Driver core

USB Serial support registered for GSM modem (1-port)

option 8-1:1.0: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

usb 8-1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0

option 8-1:1.1: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

usb 8-1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1

usbcore: registered new interface driver option

option: v0.7.2:USB Driver for GSM modems

scsi 7:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HUAWEI   MMC Storage      2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

sr1: scsi-1 drive

sr 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

sr 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

Nun nutze ich WICD und nicht den Networkmanager.

WICD kann den Surfstick noch nicht ansprechen. Daher möchte ich wvdial nutzen.

Nun habe ich im netz keine wvdial.conf gefunden, die zu AldiTalk passt. Kann mir da

jemand weiterhelfen?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi EOF,

Schau mal ob dir das Ubuntu-Wiki weiterhilft: Mobiler_Datentransfer

Das ist auch interessant, allerdings wird der Link auch in den Quellen des Wiki-Eintrags aufgeführt.

Bisher war es ja so das man nur eine PPP-Verbindung aufbauen muss und ein Surfstick nur ein normales Modem/Mobiltelefon ist. Solltest deine wvdail.conf mit diesen Informationen selber zusammen stellen können.

Viel Erfolg

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

diese Frage habe ich auch schon schonmal gestellt.

Bitte Forensuche benutzen und nach UMTS suchen.

So zwei Beispiele:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-766757-highlight-umts.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-779654-highlight-umts.html

Gruss Joerg

----------

## EOF

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hi EOF,
> 
> Schau mal ob dir das Ubuntu-Wiki weiterhilft: Mobiler_Datentransfer
> 
> Das ist auch interessant, allerdings wird der Link auch in den Quellen des Wiki-Eintrags aufgeführt.
> ...

 

Viele Dank! Mit den Daten schaffe ich das bestimmt. Das werde ich am Samstag ausprobieren, wenn ich die Monatsflatrate anstoße.

----------

## andi_s

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Does Wicd support PPP, PPPoE, or Mobile Broadband?
> 
> Not yet. Support for these are planned for wicd 2.0, which will be released in the late future. 
> ...

 

also das kann noch ein bisschen dauern, also warum nicht ein tool statt zwei benutzen?

ich kann nur sagen das die ~testing version vom networkmanager einen recht guten eindruck macht (habe damit einen umts-stick unter xfce4 eingerichtet)

allerdings gelingt es mir leider nicht den networkmanager dazu zu bringen meinen usb-wlanstick zu ignorieren.

eigentlich sollte das per nm-system-settings.conf funktionieren:

```

unmanaged-devices=MAC

```

das ignoriert der networkmanager aber einfach  :Sad: 

ansonsten gibt es nicht so viele gnome abhaengigkeiten (policykit). damit kann man eigentlich leben und das teil unterstuetzt zumindest in der testing version jede menge provider, also was spricht dagegen den networkmanager zu nehmen?

----------

## firefly

 *andi_s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ansonsten gibt es nicht so viele gnome abhaengigkeiten (policykit).

 

Und selbst policykit ist nicht vom gnome project  :Smile:  sondern von freedesktop.org.

----------

